# AF after chemical pregnancy



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi

We recently (end August) had chemical pregnancy following our first ICSI cycle. After I stopped taking my meds it took approx 5/7 for me to have a bleed (heavy initially for approx 12hrs then lighter and more "normal after I'd passed my wee bean). Anyway I thought that I'd just go on to have a normal cycle when due but I'm now 4/7 late. I'm wondering if anyone has had similar experience and if this is normal? If so how long did you wait for af to come?

Cheers


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi mummy. I'm so sorry your first ICSI cycle resulted in CP.  Both my cycles ended as chemicals so I know what you are going through. 

You will find your periods will be all over the place for a while.  Took about 3-4 months for my cycles to go back to normal.  The 1st cycle was 38 days (I'm usually 30 day cycle). The next one was about 35 days. Over the next couple of months they gradually got back to normal.  

Sending big hugs   X


----------



## Mary_Lou (Mar 15, 2015)

hi mummytb, my cycle is usually 28 days and after our 2nd ICSI that resulted in a chemical I was 4 days late too, but the following month it went back to normal. good luck! xx


----------

